# Boards.ie



## joeysully (22 Aug 2007)

cheeky i no but can somone check www.boards.ie cause icant get it, sont know if its a problem withe boards.ie or me PC
thanks


----------



## Cashstrapped (22 Aug 2007)

No can't get onto now either but partner was on it around Tea time and it was working.


----------



## joeysully (22 Aug 2007)

Cashstrapped said:


> No can't get onto now either but partner was on it around Tea time and it was working.



Great thanks very much


----------



## scuby (22 Aug 2007)

can't get in either...


----------



## swordshead (22 Aug 2007)

Boards has random meltdowns everynow again...generally between 6-10pm when loads of people log on! It generally takes less than an hour to get goin again. Just out of curiousity i only found out about this site and boards about 6 months ago...but much prefer this site as there seems to be less waffling and its alot less "clicky" if theres such a thing with anonymous poster! I think this site is fantastic and have learned sooo much about random stuff im generally too afraid to ask about as the mods on boards seem to dismiss people v quickly. AAM or boards...what dya think? Both great but errin towards aam


----------



## colm (22 Aug 2007)

Its still down


swordshead said:


> much prefer this site as there seems to be less waffling and its alot less "clicky" if theres such a thing with anonymous poster! I think this site is fantastic and have learned sooo much about random stuff im generally too afraid to ask about as the mods on boards seem to dismiss people v quickly. AAM or boards...what dya think? Both great but errin towards aam


 
I couldn't agree more. Boards.ie was once the ultimite sorce of information in Ireland. But the downtime lately is unacceptable. Whatever the probles are they seem no nearer to sorting them. They recently moved to digiweb hosting but things are still the same.
A lot of the database is also gone look for the oldest thread in a forum & you will see there is a few years worth of posts gone!. A lot of features have also disappeared ,like new posts etc..
This along with some of the mods dismissive approach (especially to new people, post counts seem to be some kind of status symbol) is really losing them credability.
They have also seemed to have lost interest in keeping up with the latest vBulletin software. AAM is running 3-6-0 Boards is still on 3-5, well over a year since this major release.


----------



## swordshead (22 Aug 2007)

colm said:


> AAM is running 3-6-0 Boards is still on 3-5, well over a year since this major release.


Have no idea what this means..can ya explain a little tx!


----------



## colm (22 Aug 2007)

Its the version of software that runs forums like this & boards etc...
vBulletin (the designers) update this software regularly with extra functions & more importantly security patches.
If you look at the bottom of this page you will see 
_Powered by vBulletin Version 3.6.0
Copyright ©2000 - 2007, Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd._ 

Version 3-6 is the latest version
Boards.ie is still running version 3-5  there has been 8 or more updates since then?


----------



## Guest120 (22 Aug 2007)

I wonder how many of the people who criticise boards are subscribers.


----------



## swordshead (22 Aug 2007)

Bluetonic said:


> I wonder how many of the people who criticise boards are subscribers.


 
When u say "subscribers" are u meaning...people who pay or just log on? I think both are fab sites..but realised im waaay behind others who discovered these sites years ago! I appreciate the mods etc who put major effort into keeping the threads on topic etc but the few months experience ive had of both i tend to log on here more..as i found that my opinion seemed to get dismissed/ridiculed/moved if they felt it wasnt appropriate and there was an awful lot of "in jokes" between long termers!


----------



## Guest120 (22 Aug 2007)

swordshead said:


> When u say "subscribers" are u meaning...people who pay or just log on?



I mean have a paid up subscription. I find that 13 euro for a 3 month subscription is a minuscule amount to pay for such a good service and hopefully the more who appreciate that the better it will become.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Aug 2007)

I always assumed that _boards.ie _was totally free. I never noticed anything about subscriptions the odd time that I used it. I am a registered user albeit very sporadic poster.


----------



## swordshead (22 Aug 2007)

Bluetonic said:


> I mean have a paid up subscription. I find that 13 euro for a 3 month subscription is a minuscule amount to pay for such a good service and hopefully the more who appreciate that the better it will become.


What do u get for  13 euro? Ive found this site invaluable ..for free!!


----------



## Guest120 (22 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I always assumed that _boards.ie _was totally free. I never noticed anything about subscriptions the odd time that I used it. I am a registered user albeit very sporadic poster.



It is totally free, however there is some extra functionality available as a subscriber, nothing mind you that would persuade you to become a subscriber. I subscribed as I feel the service is worth paying for, after all I'm sure the man hours involved in keeping the technology alive is more than the average hobby expenses.


----------



## Guest120 (22 Aug 2007)

swordshead said:


> What do u get for  13 euro? Ive found this site invaluable ..for free!!



A few bits and bobs, nothing that obvious from when your not a subscriber.

There is a link on the main page which is easy to find once it's back on line, look for the 'subscribers' icon.

As I said for me it's more about adding to the keep of the site more than getting anything extra from the site.


----------



## swordshead (22 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I always assumed that _boards.ie _was totally free. I never noticed anything about subscriptions the odd time that I used it. I am a registered user albeit very sporadic poster.


Is aam not the same? In fairness im not goin to pay for a few extra "bits and bobs" when ive gotten fantastic advice for free over the last few months! I have wondered who actually pays for the upkeep of the site! Clubman..u seem to be the main man! Why do it?It seem sooo much effort for so little thanks? Is this ur job?


----------



## ClubMan (22 Aug 2007)

swordshead said:


> I have wondered who actually pays for the upkeep of the site!


Wonder no more...



_AAM _is not my job - just a hobby. I have a real job.


----------



## colm (22 Aug 2007)

I wouldn't consider paying for the following reasons...
The ammount of basic functions that are missing is ridiculious .. And even when you subscribe these are still not available from what you say.
The downtime is unacceptable  (still down  BTW)
The uncalled for abuse from some mods is unacceptable...
I find this site much more valualble & the advice is more professional & controlled. You dont get any flaming here as you do on boards.
The services & information that is on this site is worth paying for.


----------



## swordshead (22 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I always assumed that _boards.ie _was totally free. I never noticed anything about subscriptions the odd time that I used it. I am a registered user albeit very sporadic poster.


 


ClubMan said:


> Wonder no more...
> 
> 
> 
> _AAM _is not my job - just a hobby. I have a real job.


Ok..fair play Clubman..its alot of work though aswell as maintaing a fulltime job! Why would someone pay for subscription? I think this site is fab already!


----------



## ClubMan (22 Aug 2007)

swordshead said:


> Why would someone pay for subscription?


_AAM _is and always has been totally free and does not offer subscriptions. Contributions towards runnings costs are totally at the discretion of individual users. Ultimately it's _Brendan's _site and, other than user contributions in recent years, he has paid all of the bills with only assistance in kind (e.g. technical, editorial, moderation/administrative etc.) from others.


----------



## swordshead (23 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> . Ultimately it's _Brendan's _site and, other than user contributions in recent years, he has paid all of the bills with only assistance in kind (e.g. technical, editorial, moderation/administrative etc.) from others.


Spot the novice (me  ) whos brendan?


----------



## ClubMan (23 Aug 2007)

> The Askaboutmoney Guide to Savings and Investments is the first book to be published on the internet in _Ireland_. It was written by _Brendan Burgess_, the founder of _Askaboutmoney_.
> 
> ...


----------



## aircobra19 (23 Aug 2007)

Bluetonic said:


> I mean have a paid up subscription. I find that 13 euro for a 3 month subscription is a minuscule amount to pay for such a good service and hopefully the more who appreciate that the better it will become.



Its an ok site but good service? It has to be the most unreliable forum on the web, its down so much. I would also agree with that the moderation is often very poor and immature. But then its average age profile is obviously a lot lower than this site because of the subject matter. Which is reflected in the flaming and baiting that goes on.  These days I hardly use it. Mainly because its down so often. [SIZE=-1][/SIZE]


----------



## Guest120 (23 Aug 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> It has to be *the most unreliable forum on the web*, its down so much.



What a sweeping statement. 

It has 8 or 9 forums which I frequent frequently, I find those excellent resources of information. As for it's downtime, it's not something I ponder. If I can't connect I come back later, I understand technology has it's limitations.


----------



## aircobra19 (23 Aug 2007)

Label it what you will. Its become over the years, by far the most unreliable of many forums I've use and used, on regular basis over many years. Its a common complaint about the boards and adverts too. Its not a limitation of technology. Thats a very weak excuse. I expect it partially budget, and too few moderators to prune the bloat. No point having huge forums and massive membership if the forum is down half the time. Pity because its an entertaining site at times.


----------



## hansov (23 Aug 2007)

I'm a user of both fora and in fact a subscriber of boards.ie. This thread seems to give the impression that boards.ie is down more often than it is up which is somewhat incorrect. While it does go down (BTW it is back up now 9.45 AM ish) perhaps it is down once a month rather than once a week or once a day as "down quite a lot" would seem to suggest.


----------



## aircobra19 (23 Aug 2007)

Yes that hardly at all really.  Maybe we could make it a sticky so people don't keep asking about it and giving the wrong impression. 

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=61421&highlight=Boards.ie
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=59975&highlight=Boards.ie
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=58060&highlight=Boards.ie


----------



## hansov (23 Aug 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> Yes that hardly at all really. Maybe we could make it a sticky so people don't keep asking about it and giving the wrong impression.
> 
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=61421&highlight=Boards.ie
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=59975&highlight=Boards.ie
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=58060&highlight=Boards.ie


Consistent I might say with a little hiccup this month. Funny it always seems to happen in the later part of the month!


----------



## ClubMan (23 Aug 2007)

hansov said:


> Funny it always seems to happen in the later part of the month!


Maybe the server it runs on is female?


----------



## Lauren (23 Aug 2007)

Tsk tsk tsk Clubman...


----------



## aircobra19 (23 Aug 2007)

hansov said:


> Consistent I might say with a little hiccup this month. Funny it always seems to happen in the later part of the month!



IMO it happens more than is reported here.


----------



## z103 (23 Aug 2007)

> _AAM _is and always has been totally free and does not offer subscriptions. Contributions towards runnings costs are totally at the discretion of individual users. Ultimately it's _Brendan's _site and, other than user contributions in recent years, he has paid all of the bills with only assistance in kind (e.g. technical, editorial, moderation/administrative etc.) from others.



I'm curious as to how these forum based entities (such as boards.ie, or amm etc.) are operated. Is a company set up to administer them? or is there some other structure? They appear to be non-profit making, but presumably they certainly have a value.


----------



## contemporary (23 Aug 2007)

afaik boards.ie is a limited company, i dont know about aam. a user posted here earlier that people on boards.ie are more interested in post counts and i'd have to agree, i come to this site to get information and help if i can, some people on boards see themselves as some sort of internet celebrities...


----------



## ClubMan (23 Aug 2007)

leghorn said:


> Is a company set up to administer them? or is there some other structure? They appear to be non-profit making, but presumably they certainly have a value.


There is no company associated with _AAM_.


----------



## aircobra19 (23 Aug 2007)

contemporary said:


> a....some people on boards see themselves as some sort of internet celebrities...



LOL I know what you mean.


----------



## Guest120 (23 Aug 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> No point having huge forums and massive membership *if the forum is down half the time*.


I ageee. Thankfully however the forum isn't down half the time.


----------



## colm (23 Aug 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> Its an ok site but good service? It has to be the most unreliable forum on the web, its down so much. I would also agree with that the moderation is often very poor and immature. But then its average age profile is obviously a lot lower than this site because of the subject matter. Which is reflected in the flaming and baiting that goes on. These days I hardly use it. Mainly because its down so often.


 
I agree 100% The immature attitude is what prevents decent responses to threads.
If anyone wants to argue the immature content I suggest the look at some posts in feedback



Bluetonic said:


> What a sweeping statement.
> 
> It has 8 or 9 forums which I frequent frequently, I find those excellent resources of information. As for it's downtime, it's not something I ponder. If I can't connect I come back later, I understand technology has it's limitations.


 
What are the limitations you are refering to??
It certinly is not vBulletin.
In the grand scheme of things boards is a very small site.
Here is an example of a large forum with no operational problems


----------



## aircobra19 (23 Aug 2007)

Bluetonic said:


> I ageee. Thankfully however the forum isn't down half the time.



I'll qualify that, half the time I want to look at it.


----------

